# OMG!! What have I done!?



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hehehe! Just kidding!*
I know what I did.
I took my Columbia Bazooka completely apart for the first time ever today!
Thank you to Aaron for his step by step instructional video!





I can honestly say that I have learnt more in the last few hours of taking this baby apart that I have ever know about how these things operate.
Seeing every moving and functioning part as I took them apart piece by piece really helped me appreciate the complexity and troubleshooting of these tools.
I recommend to anyone who is not familiar with bazooka's or has limited experience with them, or even if you've just switched brand names, to disassemble them before using them. Or if you are already using one from day to day, *try taking it apart* to give it a good cleaning!

*You will learn so much by doing so and I can guarantee if you have any problems in the near future on the job site, troubleshooting will be a piece of cake because of your new found knowledge*! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

you get it back together yet? 10-1 at least one of the screws goes missing! LOL


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

fr8train said:


> 10-1 at least one of the screws goes missing! LOL


Here kitty kitty.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I find the best tool for fixing the zookie is the hammer. Those parts never seem to go back on the same way they came off:whistling2:

Good luck PT, your going to need it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A finished pic?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I find the best tool for fixing the zookie is the hammer. Those parts never seem to go back on the same way they came off:whistling2:
> 
> Good luck PT, your going to need it




2buck SAY CLEAN OF ACCESS MUD WITH 120 GRIT AND YOU'LL BE OK


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like we will get that Homax vid :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Betcha my baked taper for your fixed taper I had it apart more than you:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> you get it back together yet? 10-1 at least one of the screws goes missing! LOL


Haha! Way ahead of you! I know myself all to well to know that you are completely right! Therefore I ordered myself a bag of spare parts before I even embarked on this journey.







Hehe! A little baggie full of screws!
It doesn't help that I was missing half of them before I even took it apart :huh:



2buckcanuck said:


> I find the best tool for fixing the zookie is the hammer. Those parts never seem to go back on the same way they came off:whistling2:
> 
> Good luck PT, your going to need it


Hehe! You're not coming anywhere near my zookie with your hammer.
And thanks! But no worries!
I have Aaron's YouTube videos! He's looking out for me. :thumbsup:



moore said:


> A finished pic?


Not yet bro, not yet. Tomorrow night is my re-assembly night.
Right now all the parts are taking a nice warm bath :yes:



chris said:


> Looks like we will get that Homax vid :whistling2:


And yes Sir!! Tomorrow is Homax Banjo filming day!







Should be fun! Gotta nice little job that needs taping. Already all pre-filled and ready to go. Finished the drywall there on friday.
Video will be up shortly after tomorrow. 
But I got lots going on tomorrow so I don't know how soon.

I gotta film and tape that job with the banjo. Then pack up all our taping tools and load them on the truck cuz tuesday were starting a job an 1hr out of town. Then when I get home, Im starting my new P90X workout program....which will be retarded..and after that kills me off, its time to re-assemble the zook so that it can hopefully be good to go for our out of town job on tuesday...
Like I said...Allot on the go tomorrow. So I don't know when I'll get around to editing and posting that vid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

their not too bad to put back together PT, on a serious note. Just be careful with those little 25 cent plastic bushing thingies when you put the main drive wheel on.(that the shaft runs through) Their easy to screw up (at least with me). Their easy to wreck, and if their put in crooked, the wheel will wobble. To me, their a pain in the arse, so be careful:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> their not too bad to put back together PT, on a serious note. Just be careful with those little 25 cent plastic bushing thingies when you put the main drive wheel on.(that the shaft runs through) Their easy to screw up (at least with me). Their easy to wreck, and if their put in crooked, the wheel will wobble. To me, their a pain in the arse, so be careful:thumbsup:


You know what!?....I thought of that as I took them out..one got a little damaged..I hope it will be okay..I thought the same thing though.
These are going to be a pain in the ass..
And sure enough! I've been warned. Thank you!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You know what!?....I thought of that as I took them out..one got a little damaged..I hope it will be okay..I thought the same thing though.
> These are going to be a pain in the ass..
> And sure enough! I've been warned. Thank you!


Get new ones, their something that should get replaced anytime you do a major tune up. Their important,,,, I'm sure Aaron would agree:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Get new ones, their something that should get replaced anytime you do a major tune up. Their important,,,, I'm sure Aaron would agree:yes:


Okay, done. I'll call Craig tomorrow from Al's Taping Tools.
I think i'll replace a couple other parts too....I might as well hold off a couple of days and change out everything that might look a little worn.
I haven't used the thing in 2 years anyways. An extra week won't kill me.
It willl give me more time to play with my new banjo! Woohoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, done. I'll call Craig tomorrow from Al's Taping Tools.
> I think i'll replace a couple other parts too....I might as well hold off a couple of days and change out everything that might look a little worn.
> I haven't used the thing in 2 years anyways. An extra week won't kill me.
> It willl give me more time to play with my new banjo! Woohoo! :thumbsup:


Ill circle the important parts tomorrow night for you to get. (on pic you UL tonite) Then Aaron or craig can disagree or agree with what I circle. Getting too late here, don't half to tell you that, same time zone and province so.... later

Picture compliments of PT:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahaha! How ironic eh? I suggest it to some other guy and then I end up needing them too. lol. Thanks for the pic 2buck! Im off to bed too. Just one more game of call of duty :thumbsup:
Night


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You do realise that little bag o screws comes from taiwan dont you :whistling2::yes::jester:

That zooka looks like the inside of 2Bucks truck.

I did the same thing with an old TT zooke i picked up, It was fun fixing it up, I didnt take it apart as much as you have though, Its a sweet runner now, Almost as good as a columbia, Eh, frenchie :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> You do realise that little bag o screws comes from taiwan dont you :whistling2::yes::jester:
> 
> That zooka looks like the inside of 2Bucks truck.
> 
> I did the same thing with an old TT zooke i picked up, It was fun fixing it up, I didnt take it apart as much as you have though, Its a sweet runner now, Almost as good as a columbia, Eh, frenchie :thumbup:


Somehow I knew you were going to say that Cazna :laughing:
And almost as good as Columbia!? Very unlikely! haha just kidding.

And what!? Just because MachineMud hasn't been online much this week doesn't make me the new official frenchie for the site!


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> *You do realise that little bag o screws comes from taiwan dont you* :whistling2::yes::jester:
> 
> That zooka looks like the inside of 2Bucks truck.
> 
> I did the same thing with an old TT zooke i picked up, It was fun fixing it up, I didnt take it apart as much as you have though, Its a sweet runner now, Almost as good as a columbia, Eh, frenchie :thumbup:



LOL! Actually, those screws came from Minnesota about 5miles from me. Where they got them from, I have no clue.:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> LOL! Actually, those screws came from Minnesota about 5miles from me. Where they got them from, I have no clue.:blink:


Hey Craig! Wanna send me another bag of goodies? 
I need those little plastic bushings for sure...
What else you figure bro? Give it a good tune up.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey Craig! Wanna send me another bag of goodies?
> I need those little plastic bushings for sure...
> What else you figure bro? Give it a good tune up.


Well, while you have torn that down to just about where I would, I would get those 2 bushings mentioned by the drive wheels.
I'd also get the following before putting it back together;
4 more nylon bushings that go on either side of the cable drum.
2 new drive wheels
1 creaser wheel if it has slop.
1 plunger cup if its leaving mud on the inside of the tube when it comes up.
New blade
New pin to advance the tape

I can PM you a quote in the morning if you send me your details (name/address) again.

-Craig


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Well, while you have torn that down to just about where I would, I would get those 2 bushings mentioned by the drive wheels.
> I'd also get the following before putting it back together;
> 4 more nylon bushings that go on either side of the cable drum.
> 2 new drive wheels
> ...


Oh, you beat me to it

But you can tell me if I'm right. things in blue important, things in green depends on their condition. And the thing circled in red, think it's called the dogger clip, always keep a spare one, along with blades, needle and cable in your glove box. Then the above mentioned stuff you said Craig


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Well, while you have torn that down to just about where I would, I would get those 2 bushings mentioned by the drive wheels.
> I'd also get the following before putting it back together;
> 4 more nylon bushings that go on either side of the cable drum.
> 2 new drive wheels
> ...


Sounds good man! Might as well! No harm in getting extras anyways.
Also, I think i'll need a CT-70 too man. I had a hard time getting it out of there, it was stuck real good. So I used a pair of pliers, but they slipped and sort of stripped the threads. They're a little mangled..
I might be able to sand them out with a file to straighten em out a bit, but I dont wanna risk it. Might as well throw it in too!



2buckcanuck said:


> Oh, you beat me to it
> 
> But you can tell me if I'm right. things in blue important, things in green depends on their condition. And the thing circled in red, think it's called the dogger clip, always keep a spare one, along with blades, needle and cable in your glove box. Then the above mentioned stuff you said Craig


So Craig?! How did our little 2buck do? Did he pass the test? lol.
Im sure he did great! If you feel any of the parts he mentioned should be added to the order, throw them in as well! :thumbsup:
Thanks 2buck.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

There are just a few recommendations to the helpful .jpg above that I would have. The blue circle on the left of the cable drum would have 3 nyliners I mentioned above on that side that I would replace plus 1 more on the opposite side of that cable drum. The filler valve circled in green can be taken care of with some normal cleaning, doesn't need replacement parts. He also circled the base of the "clicker ball" /brake, which I would replace, but it is on the opposite side of the diagram.
Everything else, as described, will need replacement and is good to do while its apart.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's one for ya, This taper was in running condition except for the fact that the side plates were shot and leaking badly


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm...Nice P.A.
Were you able to get new side plates?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm...Nice P.A.
> Were you able to get new side plates?


 
Got some coming soon thanks to Columbia tech support and then I'm putting it up for grabs free here on DWT.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Like once the bazooka is fixed you're gonna put it up for grabs for free?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Like once the bazooka is fixed you're gonna put it up for grabs for free?


Yes for free to anyone who doesn't own a zooka. It started here... http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/so-you-wanna-run-tools-2441/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY ..PT wheres the pic of your zook ?? Is it still soaking?? :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Yes for free to anyone who doesn't own a zooka. It started here... http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/so-you-wanna-run-tools-2441/


Thats a really cool idea P.A.!
I like helping people out too!



moore said:


> HEY ..PT wheres the pic of your zook ?? Is it still soaking?? :jester:


Im actually still waiting on my quote from Craig..he never got back to me.
I messaged him all my info, I guess he's just been busy. So my bazooka's still all apart right now. I'm using the homax meanwhile.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How are you making out on that taper PT? I have mine finished. It's going for a test drive tomorrow.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How are you making out on that taper PT? I have mine finished. It's going for a test drive tomorrow.


Nice P.A!
I actually haven't touched mine at all....
Its still all in parts. I never got a quote from Craig for the new stuff I needed. Im sure he's forgot by now. I'll get around to it eventually.
I've just been rocking my Homax meanwhile!
I love that thing. :thumbsup:

Yours looks good too bro! Good job!


----------

